# Jillee takes her CGC test next Tues!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys!!!
I just thought that I would update ya on how Miss.Jillee is doing. I took her to obedience this week and we are working on getting her CGC tested. Our trainer said that she is ready now to be tested. We went through all the things they will do and she did great. When I left the room she looked for me for a minute then layed down and tried to sleep. I have been taking her to obedience but have not gone in awhile. Her only issue is when I put her in a sit stay and call her to me she will come but very slowly as though she is thinking about ten other things she would rather be doing. She did great this week at her stay and come. I am really excited for next week. Ginger is CGC tested so I am hoping to have Jillee's as well. This summer I am going to do agilty with her. Should be fun!!!!:whoo: I am sooo ready for spring to come. I know I have awhile though!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am very excited for you. Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck to the two of you  Sounds like you have practiced enough that you won't need it!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Good luck to both of you!
YaYa


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck and let us know the outcome!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck!!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

UMMMMM call it getting old...why I posted twice!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think she will do fine it will be that will be nervous and screw it up for her!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Go Jillee!!eace:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Go Jillee! :cheer2: Go Megan! 

I'm sure you'll both do just fine


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Relax and you will do just fine. Good luck!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Good luck with Jillee's CGC. From your description, she should do just fine. Maddie is the opposite of Jillee. I had to work hard in the "stay with a stranger" part of the test, as she really doesn't like me to leave her. The easiest was the "come", as she literally raced to me. I guess each dog is different, but it sounds like you know Jillee's strengths and weaknesses. It won't matter if she takes her time coming to you as long as she does it without wandering off. 

Are you planning on doing therapy work with her if she passes? The therapy test only requires 2 more parts and Havs make wonderful therapy dogs.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

How do I get involved in getting her therapy certified? Would love to do that with her. I used to take Ginger to the nursing home....they didnt need her to be certified.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck on your test Jillee!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> How do I get involved in getting her therapy certified? Would love to do that with her. I used to take Ginger to the nursing home....they didnt need her to be certified.


I'm not sure what's available where you live. Maddie was certified through ARF. I believe Delta Society has testing in various states. You might check with your local humane society and ask for advice. The additional testing and evaluation involves "leave it" around any and all tempting food (its not a good thing for them to try and snatch a sandwich off a patient's plate), tolerance for noise, medical equipment, unusual human gaits, different genders, size and age people, and other dogs and cats. Jillee should also like to meet other people. but not jump on them. If you think she can do these things (it may take a little training), go for it! You will love it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*a little advice*

Riki didn't pass his the first time because he was too energetic. There were other havanese around as we did it at a club event and he put his paws on the tester which isn't allowed.

The next time, both of my dogs passed. I took them on a very, very long walk so they were somewhat tired and not hyper at all. I also did it on a hot day...they lay down and didn't really care that they couldn't see me because it was shady where she had them for the long time without me!

The hardest part for havanese and many of the other dogs being tested was the long time without you. If you have practiced this often, you will pass!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well today is the day for Miss.Jillee!!! She has a pretty busy day because she is getting groomed today and she has obedience so after class is when we are going to take the test. Hopefully we will make it they are calling for snow allday and tommorow about four to five inches. I will let ya all know what happens!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck, Casperkeep! Have fun and do well! I'd be interested to hear details, since I've never seen this done.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck today. Sounds like Jillee will be nice and tired out before the test and that should help a lot.

I bet she passes!

Our therapy club is National Capital Therapy Dogs Inc.
The Delta Society testing and certification are used by NCTD.

Check out the Delta Society website and you'll probably find a therapy group in your area.

Hope you don't get snowed out today. We're getting snow now and the schools are closed.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck today! Sounds like with all the activity she will be tired enough to stay where ever you leave her  Megan if you are in small area you may want to call local places- nursing homes and hospitals if they have a group that is what I did in my new area cause the big societies- delta and TDI, meet about an hour away... a little too far of a drive for me!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Good luck today Jilliee!!! You can do it!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Show 'em your stuff, Jillee! You can do it! :cheer2:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Good Luck Jillee!!*


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well of course we are not going because of the snow. She went ahead and cancelled the cgc testing tonight. So that means she will have her test next week. Just makes us poor prepared I guess. I was really looking forward to tonight though. They are both tired from being groomed today. I will let ya all know how it goes. We are suppose to be getting 4 to 8 inches of snow but ya never know....it is coming down pretty good and is suppose to snow tell noon tommorow. Thanks for all the kind words!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Bummer!! It's hard to get all revved up, then postponed!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Boy You have had some winter there, Megan. I'm so sorry for the postponement. But I know Jillee will do well anyway, when it's rescheduled. Keep us posted!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will I am sooooo ready for spring its not funny. We got about 6 or 7 inches of snow. Plus we are out in the country so when the wind blows it creates some drifts. Hubby went to work and texted me when he got there and said to stay home. So I am home doing laundry!!! Fun Fun!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok so we are going to try it tonight. Almost thought I was not going to be able to go because it was snowing pretty good but the sun is out and it is not snowing. I am excited about tonight. I hope she does well. I will let ya all know when we get home.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Meagan make sure to take your camera!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I always have it with me so I will see if someone will take some pics...gotta run Jillee needs to potty!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck tonight Jillie!!!!! the 4 L's send lots of kisses and good luck


----------

